# need help with iPad [FROM:Mac]



## pm1225 (May 24, 2013)

I'm having server issues with my iPad & iPod all of a sudden. "Server not responding"
What can I do about this?
:banghead:


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Hi and Welcome to TSF!

Does this happen on the device or an app?


----------



## pm1225 (May 24, 2013)

Happens on both iPad & iPod; no apps involved


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

When starting up you get the message or its random?

Have you tried a reset of the device?

Is the device jailbroken?


----------



## pm1225 (May 24, 2013)

Yes
no
what is jailbroken?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Is this happening on your home network or anywhere you go?

Are you devices fully updated?


----------



## MartyF81 (Jan 23, 2013)

If it is happening on both iPad and iPod... then it is something with your Wifi network. That is the only thing shared between the 2 devices.


----------

